# [OT] Problemi con ADSL

## Sparker

Chiedo quì perchè in giro non mi hanno risposto

Da gennaio ho ALICE 256 PPPoE, Router+ADSL+Switch D-Link DSL504

Fino ad agosto nessun problema.

Poi, a settembre mi si è bloccata 2 volte la connessione, nel senso che il router vede la portante, ma non riesce a connettersi.

Ieri un "tecnico" della telecom mi ha telefonato dicendo che "uno dei 1000 parametri dell'ADSL si era bloccato, lo hanno resettato e ora è tutto a posto"

La mia domanda è: può dipendere dal fatto che stacco brutalmente il router senza chiudere la connessione?

So che con il PPPoE facendo così la connessione rimane "appesa", mentre con PPPoA non succede.

Se mi faccio cambiare il protocollo in PPPoA risolverei i blocchi? (mi darebbe fastidio telefonare al 187 ogni 15 giorni...)

Ho provato a chiedere al "tecnico" ma aveva la preparazione tecnica di uno scaricatore di porto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Benve

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato a chiedere al "tecnico" ma aveva la preparazione tecnica di uno scaricatore di porto 

 

Ti capisco. Io ho una ADSL business, quindi non alice, con un router (comprato e costato caro).

Quando ho chiesto al tecnico che protocollo dovevo usare per comunicare sulla adsl (nel modem ne comparivano 6o7) mi ha risposto che tutti i router sono compatibili.

Sono andato per tentativi. Comunque ora funziona bene. Se non fosse che ogni tanto devo reimpostare i dns a mano

----------

## cerri

Che router hai? Alcatel? Se si, fatteli sostituire.

----------

## JohnT.Clark

Io son..ero nella tua stessa situazione, 3 pc e il modem lan ericcson tutti collegati ad un hub switch e alice 256 PPPoE

(A dire il vero sinceramente nn pensavo che il routed funzionasse anche in PPPoE   :Rolling Eyes: .)

Cmq dato che col PPPoE non riuscivo neanche a collegarmi mi son fatto cambiare da PPPoE a PPPoA o cambiato in Ruoted PPPoA nelle impostazioni del Modem/Router e da allora nessun problema, tutto liscio mai un calo di banda (scarico e uppo parecchio).

L'unico problema è che non riesco a uscire con l'ip interno e non riesco neanche a configurare le porte per ogni computer, cosi ho un po di problemini quando gioco online e nel file sharing...ma credo che dipenda dal modem e dalla mia poca competenza in materia   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Io non ho mai avuto grossi problemi con la mia ADSL con il protocollo PPPoE! Però mi sembra di aver capito che il protocollo PPPoA sia meglio, dite può valere la pena chiedere il cambiamento?

Ed avendo un modem ethernet?

Cià

----------

## Sparker

Non riesci a "proiettare" il tuo ip all'esterno perchè ovviamente hai un solo indirizzo ip  :Smile: 

Devi impostare il router per fare il port redirection sul tuo pc.

----------

## JohnT.Clark

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Non riesci a "proiettare" il tuo ip all'esterno perchè ovviamente hai un solo indirizzo ip 
> 
> Devi impostare il router per fare il port redirection sul tuo pc.

 

E' proprio lì il probz, l'ericsson 220 nn lo permette...ho provo col tunneling (ma nn ho idea da che parte si cominci o nn saprei...)

----------

## Sparker

Clark, guarda questo post:

http://www.puntoadsl.it/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6010&SearchTerms=Ericsson,220,router

Secondo me, ti conviene impostare l'ericson come modem e utlizzare una linux-box come router (se ti è possibile, ovviamente)

----------

## Sparker

Comunque nessuno ha ancora risposto alla mia domanda:

è colpa mia che stacco brutalmente o sono quelli della telcom a fare casini?

----------

## shev

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Comunque nessuno ha ancora risposto alla mia domanda:
> 
> è colpa mia che stacco brutalmente o sono quelli della telcom a fare casini?

 

Io nel dubbio abbatterei la connessione in modo pulito, tanto che ti costa? Se i problemi persistono allora non è colpa tua  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Il prblema è che ogni volta devo accedere via web all router, inserendo user e password... sono pigro  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mrfree

Cambia protocollo in PPPoA, ovviamente se il tuo modem/router lo supporta

----------

## Sparker

Parte seconda:

Oggi torno a casa è non mi si collega più. E sono sicuro di aver scollegato corretamente l'ultima volta.

Ma per disperazione (al pensiero di chiamare il 187) configuro il router per usare PPPoA LLC e, magia, dopo 3-4 secondi si connette!!

(a quanto pare hanno abilitato l'autoprobing sulla mia centralina)

Vabbè, a me và benissimo tenermelo in ATM, ma ho un dubbio:

PPPoA LLC o PPPoA VC MUX?

Funziona con tutti e due, ma cercando su google non sono risucito a capire la differenza!

----------

## teknux

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che router hai? Alcatel? Se si, fatteli sostituire.

 

perchè?

----------

